# Dometic Horizon RV Awning



## elderchild (Jun 23, 2009)

Sure could use some help figuring out how to get the wrinkles out of this awning.......

Help!


----------



## C Nash (Jun 23, 2009)

Re: Dometic Horizon RV Awning

Welcome to the forum Francis.  Need a little more information.  Are the wrinkles there when it's out or is it wrinkling when you try to roll it in?


----------



## elderchild (Jun 23, 2009)

Re: Dometic Horizon RV Awning

The wrinkles are there when the awning is out and i'm not able to stretch the fabric, which i believe is like a vinyl of some kind, taut enuf when i reel it in to eliminate the wrinkles.

Was thinking a blow dryer type heat might do it, but i don't want to do anything till i get some advice.  Dometic and Camping World gave no help at all.

Appreciate your replying.

Absent minded, mindless?  Not a bad place to be.......

At least i know i need help!

Peace....... francis


----------



## C Nash (Jun 23, 2009)

Re: Dometic Horizon RV Awning

Francis, rolling it out during the heat of day in sun and let it set should help. Is it an automatic or manual roll out?  Does it have the arms that slide up to stretch it if it's a manual. Sorry not much help but maybe so others will jump in and we can figure out something.


----------



## elderchild (Jun 23, 2009)

Re: Dometic Horizon RV Awning

Had it out in the sun for quite some time.

Manual control but i am concerned about stretching because i don't
know how much pressure the mounts and hardware can take.

Hope is there will be someone with the answer.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

Re: Dometic Horizon RV Awning

do u use anchors  when it is out??? also what size is it ??? and do u use anytype of deflapper ,, that helps stretch it 
but as nash said ,, more info


----------



## elderchild (Jun 23, 2009)

Re: Dometic Horizon RV Awning



> 730 - 6/23/2009  7:22 PM
> 
> do u use anchors  when it is out??? also what size is it ??? and do u use anytype of deflapper ,, that helps stretch it
> but as nash said ,, more info



Usually attached to side of RV.

8 feet.

deflapper can not be used because supports are about 18" from each side with
an extra support for the middle if needed.

i believe they call this a Horizon Case Awning.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

Re: Dometic Horizon RV Awning

but do u use tie downs on the roller tube ,, that stake to the ground ,, ???? u might need to have the tension re done on the roller tube 
 :approve:


----------



## C Nash (Jun 23, 2009)

Re: Dometic Horizon RV Awning

Sounds as though it has to be the spring tension is weak.  You should be able to adjust your brackets that hold it out and stake the roller to the ground as Rod stated and get the wrinkles out when the awning is out. Keep feeding us info and maybe we'll figure it out.


----------



## elderchild (Jun 23, 2009)

Re: Dometic Horizon RV Awning



> C Nash - 6/23/2009  8:18 PM
> 
> Sounds as though it has to be the spring tension is weak.  You should be able to adjust your brackets that hold it out and stake the roller to the ground as Rod stated and get the wrinkles out when the awning is out. Keep feeding us info and maybe we'll figure it out.



?? This is a manual crank awning.

As for spring tension?

Now if that's to be then that is the problem for there is no spring tension at all only
supports under the awning that jackknife out and in as you manually crank the
awning open or closed.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

Re: Dometic Horizon RV Awning

oh ok u have what we call a bag style awning ,, and yes it will have wrinkles ,, after being stored ,, it has no way of tensioning the awning ,, but u can stake it down ,, and get some f the wrinkles out ,, also did u say it was vinyl or acrylic ???


----------



## C Nash (Jun 24, 2009)

Re: Dometic Horizon RV Awning

Now I understand Francis.  Like Rod said it will have wrinkles.  If it really bothers you you might just want to invest in a awning that is spring loaded.


----------



## elderchild (Jun 24, 2009)

Re: Dometic Horizon RV Awning



> 730 - 6/23/2009  8:46 PM
> 
> oh ok u have what we call a bag style awning ,, and yes it will have wrinkles ,, after being stored ,, it has no way of tensioning the awning ,, but u can stake it down ,, and get some f the wrinkles out ,, also did u say it was vinyl or acrylic ???



Well, i guess you could call it bag style, however, the fabric is in a metal case.

As for vinyl or acrylic, well i really don't know the difference. i had thought it
to be vinyl but i could be wrong. Maybe Dometic would at least know that.

No Hope = problem  (course that has nothing to do with a wrinkled awning)


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jun 24, 2009)

Re: Dometic Horizon RV Awning

Horizon is a type of awning that goes straight out. No arms to brace or to ground. You take a handle and screw it out and back in. I suspect tension (or lack of) is why the fabric is wrinkled.


----------



## elderchild (Jun 24, 2009)

Re: Dometic Horizon RV Awning



> C Nash - 6/24/2009  7:15 AM
> 
> Now I understand Francis.  Like Rod said it will have wrinkles.  If it really bothers you you might just want to invest in a awning that is spring loaded.



Actually it's not the wrinkles that bother me, it's the fact that the fabric will not roll 
up properly, when rolled up one end is not fully wound, and then the metal portion of the awning casing on the front end of the fabric will not align properly with the other portion of the casing that is attached to the rv..

That leaves a gap which just could allow a strong wind to do damage to the awning.

As i consider that now i believe i can solve that problem with a hook and eye.

New awning?  Only if the hook and eye doesn't work.

And if i can get four men to help at a campsite they just might be able to apply
the tension needed to correct the problem.

Appreciate this forum.  Caused me to think this thing out a bit.

And that didn't hurt as bad as i thought it would.......


----------



## elderchild (Jun 24, 2009)

Re: Dometic Horizon RV Awning



> Grandview Trailer Sa - 6/24/2009  8:12 AM
> 
> Horizon is a type of awning that goes straight out. No arms to brace or to ground. You take a handle and screw it out and back in. I suspect tension (or lack of) is why the fabric is wrinkled.



Well this Horizon Case Awning has arms that draw the material out as you crank and also provide support for the awning and an arm on each side of the awning that either connect to the side of the rv or are anchored in the ground.......


----------



## C Nash (Jun 24, 2009)

Re: Dometic Horizon RV Awning

Francis, anyone in the cg would probably be glad to help.


----------



## elderchild (Jun 24, 2009)

Re: Dometic Horizon RV Awning

Currently in the Malpais conservation area outside of Grants, NM
and i'm the only one in the BLM campground here right now.

However, soon to be with a multitude and will solicit the help to
apply tension on the awning fabric when i get to Cuba, NM.

The problem was not discovered till i first opened the awning about
10 months ago, i guess it's about time that i began to do something 
about it.

Thanks for your help.......


----------

